# 'Stop All' Command or 'Stop'



## Hawkllore (Nov 6, 2005)

(I searched, but I couldn't find anything, I may of posted this already. If I did, and you find it, let me know! I'm curious how the story has changed in my mind over time.)

Quite awhile back I had taken Kwai with me to a reenactment.

On the way, I stooped off at a buddies families house, whom was traveling with me.

They got wind that I had my dog, and asked me to bring her out of the truck, where she was anxiously awaiting my return.

I brought her out, let her get her bearings, and run around the back yard.

They let their smaller dog out to play, and Kwai let the small dog chase her around as she ran, she loves to be chased.

But, Kwai stopped, starting to tire, and the dog decided to keep going.

Kwai then chased the dog a bit, in play, and the dog stumbled, and Kwai stumbled over the smaller dog.

Well the smaller dog thought Kwai was attacking him/her and attacked Kwai.

As soon as I heard the smaller dogs pitch change, and the ominous GSD warning growl, I told Kwai to 'STOY' which is Russian for stay/stop, and I use as a general stop all command.

This is where she impressed me, and I truly realized that we had a connection beyond friends, we truly were trusting partners.

As soon as the booming STOY left my mouth, Kwai went from pinning the dog in protection, to a sit, staring at the sky, occasionally dodging the other dog's attacks at her throat. I was able to swoop in, grab the smaller dog by the scruff, and toss it back inside, all the while, Kwai stayed where she was.

I'm still proud to this day of Kwai's response and trust in me.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, Awesome!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

WOW is right! That is fantastic!



I had a smaller but somewhat similiar tale with the use of our "Wait" command. I let Baron (2 yo male GSD) out into the garage one day not realizing that the garage door was up leading right into the street where we live. He darted out toward it and I yelled "Wait" and he DID! till I got him with his leash.

Unbelievable feeling isn't it!


----------

